
Orchids: An Ugly History of Beautiful Things - axiomdata316
https://longreads.com/2019/10/08/ugly-history-beautiful-things-orchids/
======
EricE
There was an episode of Misommer Murders around this and the fuss over the
flowers in the show now makes a whole lot more sense!

~~~
equalunique
Would you please share the name of the episode, or the episode number and
season number? I like Midsomer Murders, and would love to watch this
particular episode.

------
markdown
Such a long read about such a beautiful plant and not a single photo. Shame.

If you're ever in Singapore, I highly recommend the National Orchid Garden
situated in the Botanic Gardens.

~~~
dehrmann
Upvote for the National Orchid Garden, though I wish they had a tour that
shows all the work that goes into it. I keep an orchid at home, and while it's
easy to take care of, it really only blooms when it feels like it.

------
ofrzeta
Mentioned on the article but worth an extra mention: the movie "Adaptation"
written by Charlie Kaufman. It's about orchids, adaptation, writing a book
about someone writing a book on orchids and also a crime story :)

------
rdtwo
Is anyone her big into orchids? I wanted to learn more about growing them in a
data driven way as opposed to the bullshit spouted on the content farm
website. Are there any communities out there that provide resources for
someone interested in learning?

------
ccwilson10
I haven't come across such a delicate, but spicy, read in a long time

------
AlexandrB
Off topic, but is anyone else getting getting redirected to phishing sites
when selecting text? I think there's a malicious ad highjacking some JS event.

~~~
markdown
Doesn't happen to me, but I assume that must be because I'm running uBlock
Origin.

